# Changing Spanish to a UK driving licence



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone got any experience with this?

I changed my UK licence for a Spanish one when I moved, but now I'd rather have a UK licence again, for my probable Asia move.

I have sent a query to DVLA to see what they require but I am a bit worried that they will say that I need a UK address or that I need to send them the original Spanish licence, which will mean that technically I won't be able to drive until I get the UK one in return....

What if report my Spanish licence as lost? Will I get some form of paper to show my right to continue driving?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Anyone got any experience with this?
> 
> I changed my UK licence for a Spanish one when I moved, but now I'd rather have a UK licence again, for my probable Asia move.
> 
> ...


I bet you _would_ need a UK address .................


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm quietly optimistic..... I helped a Spanish guy get the export papers for a UK registered car and the DVLA were quite happy to post them to him at a Spanish address.

I'm more worried about driving whilst I have neither the Spanish or the English licence.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You cant have a UK licence back unless you reside in the UK. You have to sign a form when you apply to that effect and even stating if you have ever lived abroad.

Doing the export docs for a car and applying for a UK driving licence will be treated in totally different ways

The only way you will do it is by lying to DVLA by making a false declaration which is an offence


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> You cant have a UK licence back unless you reside in the UK. You have to sign a form when you apply to that effect and even stating if you have ever lived abroad.
> 
> Doing the export docs for a car and applying for a UK driving licence will be treated in totally different ways
> 
> The only way you will do it is by lying to DVLA by making a false declaration which is an offence


Spot on you would be making a false declaration. Do they not accept Spanish (European) licences in Asia, I have used my Spanish licence in many parts of the world and have never had a problem. Trying to falsify information to the DVLA and The Spanish Trafico should be a nono, and this sort of dodgy dealing gets the rest of the Expats tarred with the same brush, just a thought 
.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wiggytheone said:


> Spot on you would be making a false declaration. Do they not accept Spanish (European) licences in Asia, I have used my Spanish licence in many parts of the world and have never had a problem. Trying to falsify information to the DVLA and The Spanish Trafico should be a nono, and this sort of dodgy dealing gets the rest of the Expats tarred with the same brush, just a thought
> .


EU licences arent accepted everywhere. You have a limited time and then you have to get a national one. I dont know if Thailand has a reciprocal arrangement


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

According to information from the Thailand forum, the old style paper licences (which I still have) are not always accepted in Thailand, so I asked the question to see if it was possible to get a UK licence instead of renewing my Spanish one, because it would almost certainly make things easier if I move.

I can't imagine trying to explain to a Thai official why I have a British passport and a Spanish driving licence!

Anyway, it seems that those of you who say that you have to be a resident in the UK in order to obtain a UK licence are correct.

A special thanks to those who suggested that I am trying to make false declarations to the DVLA and causing problems for all of the lilly white law abiding citizens that give their judgemental opinion on my honest question.

If you read my first post you will see that I have asked the DVLA the same question and I will await, and act on their response. The suggestions that I might be trying to enter into dodgy dealings could possibly cause me slight offense......


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Overandout said:


> According to information from the Thailand forum, the old style paper licences (which I still have) are not always accepted in Thailand, so I asked the question to see if it was possible to get a UK licence instead of renewing my Spanish one, because it would almost certainly make things easier if I move.
> 
> I can't imagine trying to explain to a Thai official why I have a British passport and a Spanish driving licence!
> 
> ...


Sorry if I have caused you any offence but from what you wrote it came across that you were fishing to see if anyone else has done this dodgy deal and if they had found a way around this you would do the same (tell me I'm wrong). If it was an honest question you would not get replies that could cause offence.

What I am trying to point out is that I have seen most of the stunts that expats have pulled (and still are trying to) over the time I have lived in Spain, and I have found that if you are honest above board, the Spanish authorities will help you all day long. If you are going to Thailand (and I have driven there to!) do you not think the easier solution is to contact the Thai authorities (English is spoken quite widely there) and find out what the implications are of having a British passport with a Spanish driving licence?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

wiggytheone said:


> Sorry if I have caused you any offence but from what you wrote it came across that you were fishing to see if anyone else has done this dodgy deal and if they had found a way around this you would do the same (tell me I'm wrong). If it was an honest question you would not get replies that could cause offence.
> 
> What I am trying to point out is that I have seen most of the stunts that expats have pulled (and still are trying to) over the time I have lived in Spain, and I have found that if you are honest above board, the Spanish authorities will help you all day long. If you are going to Thailand (and I have driven there to!) do you not think the easier solution is to contact the Thai authorities (English is spoken quite widely there) and find out what the implications are of having a British passport with a Spanish driving licence?



It seems rather common on these forums that anyone who asks about the possibility of doing something is automatically accused of being a cheat or a fraudster. This is a shame as most people on here come looking for advice and information and although 90% of the time that’s what they get, the other 10% seems to be the former however.

My comment about being offended was a bit tongue in cheek and actually stems from a criticism I received for suggesting in another thread that not all expats are totally honest with their tax declarations. This suggestion was taken rather personally by a Moderator who had understood that I was suggesting that he/she was trying to evade tax.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Overandout said:


> It seems rather common on these forums that anyone who asks about the possibility of doing something is automatically accused of being a cheat or a fraudster. This is a shame as most people on here come looking for advice and information and although 90% of the time that’s what they get, the other 10% seems to be the former however.
> 
> My comment about being offended was a bit tongue in cheek and actually stems from a criticism I received for suggesting in another thread that not all expats are totally honest with their tax declarations. This suggestion was taken rather personally by a Moderator who had understood that I was suggesting that he/she was trying to evade tax.


Ok then perhaps we should put it down to a misleading question in the first instance and leave it at thateace:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Overandout said:


> It seems rather common on these forums that anyone who asks about the possibility of doing something is automatically accused of being a cheat or a fraudster. This is a shame as most people on here come looking for advice and information and although 90% of the time that’s what they get, the other 10% seems to be the former however.
> 
> My comment about being offended was a bit tongue in cheek and actually stems from a criticism I received for suggesting in another thread that not all expats are totally honest with their tax declarations. This suggestion was taken rather personally by a Moderator who had understood that I was suggesting that he/she was trying to evade tax.


Moderators have opinions and feelings too you know
And for my part here I hope I have given you help and advice that I KNOW to be correct. 
(Neither did I criticise you on the other thread, just said I took slight offence)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VirtualTiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following link explains you about applying Provisional driving license in UK which also has some contact number that might help you out.
> 
> United States - Wikiprocedure


this is probably better  ....considering that link has nothing to do with Spain...........

Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency

and it's in our FAQs sticky thread


----------

